# Expat Areas KL



## papip (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi my partner and I are moving from Australia in the coming weeks to take up a role in KL.

I will be working in Midvalley and would want to live in either Bangsar, Mont Kiara or Seputeh.

I have read good things about Bangsar and Mont Kiara but not much about Seputeh. Can anyone give any insights to this areas as it is close to my office and housing seems very nice and slightly cheaper than Mont Kiara. Is the area safe etc?

Thanks


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

I used to live in Bangsar and it's very close to Midvalley as well, Mont Kiara is a long way with traffic IMHO. I would narrow my search to Seputeh or Bangsar, both aren't bad areas. As for being safe, KL as a whole is pretty safe, but has more than it's fair share of petty theft. I would look for a condo with security in any part of KL, but be very careful with your stuff when out in public. My wife had her handbag snatched right across the street from KLCC, my sister-in-law had her car window broken and handbag stolen while stopped at a red (never leave a purse or bag on the passenger seat of the car when driving on the floor is the best place out of sight. I typically run my seat belt through the strap of my messenger bag. 

We live in a house and although I prefer living in house, it's not nearly as secure as condo living or a gated community (even the gated communities have issues because the guards themselves are questionable), as we've lost one bicycle and had one attempted break in. 

But you should be fine in either Bangsar or Seputeh, just look at the security of the building/complex you're looking at renting.


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Seputeh is a good bet.
Bukit Robson Condominium & Sri Tiara would be very ideal. 
Good location, good security.


----------

